# Veterinarian Jobs in NZ



## ranukadivakara (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi
I am a Sri Lankan small animal veterinarian considering moving to NZ with my family. Does anyone know how is the vet market in NZ, whether people are accommodating to foreign vets?

I know that, i have to get the licence to practice as a vet. But until then can i work as a vet assistant /nurse?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
There are several Vet and Vet Nurse positions currently being advertised across the country and I don't see why the companies offering the roles wouldn't be open to oversees applicants. So long as you have the qualifications, experience, skills and suitable registration or at least working towards the registration I wouldn't expect any issues.
You can work as a Vet Nurse without the need of registration.
For more info about the career, have a look at www.careers.govt.nz and enter vet in the search box.


----------

